# New Bean Recommendations



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

So far I've tried Ozone, Origin, Square Mile and then a few from my local coffee houses.

Looking for a nice medium roast that works well with milk for a nice flat white - any suggestions?


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

Try Butterworth and Son, Suffolk-based. Been around a long time but recently listed in the top 20 independent roasters by Caffeine Journal. I recently got through two kilos of their espresso blend and thoroughly enjoyed it. They were also nice to chat to on the phone (I always call a roastery when I get new beans, I like to talk about recipes and coffee in general). Or try Pharmacie in Hove. I can't speak from experience of their coffee yet, but have a kilo of their Union San Pedro Mexico expected in the post this morning, so I'll know soon enough. Also Garage Coffee, I enjoyed their Maypole blend, or Saint Espresso in Hackney: I'm expecting a second kilo of their HereEast blend any day. That's also really nice. I drink straight espresso and also lattes, so always look for characteristics that work for me in both. So there you go, Butterworths, Pharmacie, Garage or Saint Espresso. All well worth exploring.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks for recommendations @Philip HN

@drh__ Code SAINT10 will get 10% off Saint Espresso


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

Philip HN said:


> Try Butterworth and Son, Suffolk-based. Been around a long time but recently listed in the top 20 independent roasters by Caffeine Journal. I recently got through two kilos of their espresso blend and thoroughly enjoyed it. They were also nice to chat to on the phone (I always call a roastery when I get new beans, I like to talk about recipes and coffee in general). Or try Pharmacie in Hove. I can't speak from experience of their coffee yet, but have a kilo of their Union San Pedro Mexico expected in the post this morning, so I'll know soon enough. Also Garage Coffee, I enjoyed their Maypole blend, or Saint Espresso in Hackney: I'm expecting a second kilo of their HereEast blend any day. That's also really nice. I drink straight espresso and also lattes, so always look for characteristics that work for me in both. So there you go, Butterworths, Pharmacie, Garage or Saint Espresso. All well worth exploring.


 Thanks very much for the recommendations! I'll certainly have a look at them.

Funny that you mentioned Garage Coffee, I work in Canterbury which is where they opened their first shop. Always get my morning coffee from them 🙌🏼


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Thanks for recommendations @Philip HN
> 
> @drh__ Code SAINT10 will get 10% off Saint Espresso


 Thank you, I'll have a peak


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

Any other recommendations?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Feels like I'm always recommending them, but Kiss The Hippo are the best I've had so far. George St Blend is my no.1.


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Feels like I'm always recommending them, but Kiss The Hippo are the best I've had so far. George St Blend is my no.1.


 Thank you - what sort of roast are they? quite like a medium dark


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

Anyone tried Monmouth Espresso?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

drh__ said:


> Thank you - what sort of roast are they? quite like a medium dark


 To be honest, unless it says on the web listing or on bag, I'm not exactly sure how to tell other than looking at the bean and going 'oh, that looks 'well done' or 'dark'! I recommended it as you mentioned flat white, that's why it was recommended to me, same thing. It does really well with milk.

This is my favourite bean of theirs maybe ask them? Or maybe someone else knows how one might tell?

https://kissthehippo.com/collections/coffee/products/george-street-blend


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

drh__ said:


> Anyone tried Monmouth Espresso?


 Yes, very good. But then I'm biased as I live in London and have been going to Monmouth for years. It's kind of what got me into 'real coffee' and what I was used to before I started trying all these different beans. I think they're good though, so do a couple of my friends.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

One possibility is to find something you have liked here:

http://coffeediff.co.uk/coffee-beans

and then hit the 'find similar' button.

This is the most comprehensive resource I have found online, but bear in mind that it works by scraping information off roaster's websites automatically so if, for example, a roaster doesn't provide information on the roast type/level then their beans won't appear when you filter on that. I note Kiss the Hippo don't appear to be represented there.

Roasters from my part of the world include Pharmacie (walking distance), Craft House, Horsham, Coffee Compass, and they all have supplied something I've liked.


----------



## VeryFastTrack (Sep 19, 2020)

Stox said:


> One possibility is to find something you have liked here:
> 
> http://coffeediff.co.uk/coffee-beans
> 
> ...


 Very interesting! Quite a list actually.

I may look at this for my next buy.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

drh__ said:


> Anyone tried Monmouth Espresso?


 Non bias as not from London and I can concur it's excellent imho.

@CocoLocoprobably won't be impressed with this but when I rocked up at their hut in Bermondsey (?) I was drinking espresso whilst standing next to non other than George Osborne! (back in the days when he was chancellor). Really good coffee.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Rapid said:


> Non bias as not from London and I can concur it's excellent imho.
> 
> @CocoLocoprobably won't be impressed with this but when I rocked up at their hut in Bermondsey (?) I was drinking espresso whilst standing next to non other than George Osborne! (back in the days when he was chancellor). Really good coffee.


 I shall never return and I hope all their locations burn to the ground.


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm giving Monmouth Espresso a go, really nice. Quite dark but makes a nice flat white. Haven't got many notes out of it but think the overall shots are very forgiving.


----------

